# ONE HOUR



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

ONE HOUR BEFORE WALKING DEAD S09
IM HYPED


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2018)

It lasted that many more seasons?

Guess there are people with far greater boredom tolerances than I.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> It lasted that many more seasons?
> 
> Guess there are people with far greater boredom tolerances than I.


whisperers are coming


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 8, 2018)

It's been shit for about 5 seasons. Same story over and over. They find somewhere that seems safe. Then bad guy comes along and gives them trouble for a bit. They get rid of bad guy. They move somewhere else that seems safe. Bad guy turns up. They eventually get rid of bad guy. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Spoiler: Spoiler about S09



Rick Grimes dies in s09e05
Maggie dies in s09e06



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> It's been shit for about 5 seasons. Same story over and over. They find somewhere that seems safe. Then bad guy comes along and gives them trouble for a bit. They get rid of bad guy. They move somewhere else that seems safe. Bad guy turns up. They eventually get rid of bad guy. Rinse and repeat.


well, i get your point, but honnestly
if it wasn't about a group causing trouble
where would be the action then?

At first, we had the inside threat (Shane)
then the guy who wants to conquer (Governor)
then the group who just wants to cause troubles (Wolves)
then the enslavers (Saviors)
and now the cult (Whisperers)

it might be "a group causing trouble" always, but it's not always the same concept of ennemi

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And I'm only telling you about those groups when they were in a community
I skip those in S04P2 and S05P1


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 8, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> It's been shit for about 5 seasons. Same story over and over. They find somewhere that seems safe. Then bad guy comes along and gives them trouble for a bit. They get rid of bad guy. They move somewhere else that seems safe. Bad guy turns up. They eventually get rid of bad guy. Rinse and repeat.


Yeah plus the walkers are just an afterthought now more than any real threat. They just serve as a deus ex machina when a character needs to get killed off for some reason.


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> Yeah plus the walkers are just an afterthought now more than any real threat. They just serve as a deus ex machina when a character needs to get killed off for some reason.


Well, that's what makes the show special to me
Zombies aren't the main threat in this show
But yea, I agree with you
Walkers are often used just to randomly kill someone



Spoiler: Spoiler about S08



BTW, Carl died bitten by a walker


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

brand new introduction
interresting...


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 8, 2018)

WTF
SCOTT WILSON DIED TODAY 
He was the actor who portrayed Hershell 
RIP


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Oct 8, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> It lasted that many more seasons?
> 
> Guess there are people with far greater boredom tolerances than I.


The new season has a meteor containing space zombies dressed as John Gacy clones and the water turned green. /s


----------



## Veho (Oct 8, 2018)

JiveTheTurkey said:


> The new season has a meteor containing space zombies dressed as John Gacy clones and the water turned green. /s


_Again?_


----------

